
Loic Le Meur's Vision of Programmable Twitter Clients - AndrewWarner
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2009/11/more-on-seesmics-vision-of-programmable-twitter-clients.html
======
JayNeely
This could get me to switch to Seesmic, and maybe even learn to program, too.

I see twitter client after twitter client that reproduces the majority of the
functionality of its competitors, but each with _one_ unique difference.

It'd be great to not have to always be checking out new clients and deciding
if the utility of its unique feature is worth the effort of using another app.

------
volida
Although it sounds fancy, this reminds me the 90s. Sorry.

~~~
dotBen
How does this remind you of the 90's?

(I'm involved in Seesmic, as both a disclosure but also a "direct to the
source" opportunity!).

~~~
volida
Programmable e-mail clients e.g. Eudora.

Of course most of the Internet users today, weren't users in the 90s, so this
doesn't mean you wont find users to appreciate what you are offering.

~~~
dotBen
The idea is not to expect end users to program their client.

The idea is to allow 3rd party developers to build scripts/plugins/etc that
users can download and change their twitter client experience.

Think less Eudora and more Firefox plugins.

~~~
volida
Ideas are personal. I just said I am not impressed. Maybe I will in the future
when I see what others have built.

------
chubbard
soooo Seesmic got a lot of money from Microsoft to port their next version to
windows first using silverlight.

